# 2 acre lake aeration information needed please



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2012)

Just purchased a new property with a 2 acre lake, lake is runoff fed and approximately 5 years old with mature fish in it. I am interested in a diffuser aeration system but do not know on where to purchase or what kind. The property is in northeast Ohio. The max depth is 22 feet. Thanks for your help!

Mark


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

go to e bay theres a some there type in pond aerator. there rebuilt units but have a warrenty.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out ATAC, a site sponsor for this forum, I got mine there about 3 years ago, great people to work with and when I was comparing pricing, they were among the cheapest. I got a 1/4 HP Gast pump for my .75 pond

Salmonid


----------



## pikefishin11 (May 5, 2012)

Check with Jones Fish Hatchery. They have an office in Medina. I have been a long time customer and bought my aeration system there. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Take an aerial shot of your pond and mark the bottom contours/depths. This will help design and size the system. Vertex does a nice job of this. Even if you don't buy their system, you'll have something to go off of to compare other systems.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

@Mark,
As far as a diffussed aeration system, we have what you would need to sufficiently aerate 2 acres. Considering your pond is runoff fed, there will be plenty of nutrients coming into the pond. Another option to bottom aeration, is using surface aeration. This option would move a lot more water. We can tailor around your wants and needs. 
Also, ATAC will have a new office opening in Independence, OH serving the greater Cleveland/Akron/Medina/Mansfield region. For more information visit our website at www.atac.cc


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Brent, do you have a surface aerator that will move more water than bottom diffuser for the same operating cost? (Considering Moose's pond is 22' deep)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

A 3-4 head diffused aeration system will successful destratify Moose's pond and move the most water from bottom to top. The surface aerater could be used additionally to result in maximum dissolved oxygen transfer in shallow areas


----------



## jwm86_09 (Feb 2, 2011)

Contact Aqua Doc in Chardon. They will come out for a free consultation and provide you with an aeration quote free of charge. They have been in the business for over thirty years. I went with them for a treatment program and a diffuser.


----------

